# Buy a 5E3 Chassis in Canada?



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Does anyone know where to buy a 5E3 chassis, with the holes and printing, in Canada? They're 38 bucks US on Ebay, but the shipping is an additional $33. With the exchange rate that's getting upwards of 100 bucks. 

NextGen doesn't have them and the Hammonds are just generic chassis without the proper specs.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Tube Amplifier Kit & Accessories


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

epis said:


> Tube Amplifier Kit & Accessories


I get a not found page... 

Ain't A1 a surplus store? Can't find chassis on their site.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

flyswatter said:


> Does anyone know where to buy a 5E3 chassis, with the holes and printing, in Canada? They're 38 bucks US on Ebay, but the shipping is an additional $33. With the exchange rate that's getting upwards of 100 bucks.
> 
> NextGen doesn't have them and the Hammonds are just generic chassis without the proper specs.


Give Welcome to Trinity Amps a call, they sell 5E3 kits so maybe they can hook you up with a chassis.


----------



## JerS (Jun 16, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> I get a not found page...
> 
> Ain't A1 a surplus store? Can't find chassis on their site.


The link worked for me. The chassis from A1 is good. Heavy duty with decent chrome and printing.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the links. Still $75 to $85 (US) at A1 and Trinity, so it looks like I can't get away from a $100 expense once the shipping is added in.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's another one for you. Chinese supplier I have used before.
Fender 5E3 chassis
The chassis is cheaper, but shipping may be an issue.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, shipping is expensive, but (usually) very fast, 3 - 5 days with DHL.
Chassis are very sturdy, but final polishing (before chrome plating) is poor. Steel used for chassis is very hard, if you have to enlarge some holes and you probably will.
Final price in Canadian dollars in the end will be twice what shows on their site plus HST


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

The one on Ebay is Chinese too. Possibly the same one. I'd sooner go with Ebay where there's a bit more security and protection of the order.


----------

